# Mimi's Pet Ego



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

We got a new carrier from Emanuele Bianchi Design by Pet Ego. It is a backpack design carrier, which one of the designs we do not have yet. The exterior is brown suede with lots of foam so it is super soft. The interior is orange nylon. It also has a leash attachment inside.



















She looks squished in this picture, but she actually has plenty of room lol.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lovely carrier x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mimi is absolutely adorable, and I love the new carrier! Now let's see your pic.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh that is so cute! She looks very warm and cozy!!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful carrier, she looks so snuggled x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a neat carrier!!! Love it!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Wow. I think I mentioned this before, but Paige and I are moving to your place. :laughing6: Between all the Juicy and carriers, maybe you can make room for 2 more. LOL. Speaking of Juicy, I just purchased my 1st Daydreamer bag in pink w/ the dark brown leather and matching wallet. It should be here Monday. :hello1:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

voodewlady said:


> Wow. I think I mentioned this before, but Paige and I are moving to your place. :laughing6: Between all the Juicy and carriers, maybe you can make room for 2 more. LOL. Speaking of Juicy, I just purchased my 1st Daydreamer bag in pink w/ the dark brown leather and matching wallet. It should be here Monday. :hello1:


You guys are welcome to visit anytime. =p Oh wow. The daydreamer bags are very nice. Make sure to post pictures when you get it. You will love it ^^.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Mimi is absolutely adorable, and I love the new carrier! Now let's see your pic.


Thanks!! I'll think about it =p. I have to get my haircut first!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, Mimi is adorable as usual! I'd love to hold her, even for a second, or 30.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very cute. did she take to bag-type carriers right away or was there an acclimation period? joey feels very comfortable in crates, but any time i've tried to put him in any kind of bag, he jumps right out and wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Joey's Dad said:


> very cute. did she take to bag-type carriers right away or was there an acclimation period? joey feels very comfortable in crates, but any time i've tried to put him in any kind of bag, he jumps right out and wants nothing to do with it.


Mimi never had any problems with bags from the get go. When I picked her up from the breeder. I put her in the Juicy carrier I got for her. 
This was her first bag. I had a comfortable blanket in it when I picked her up and she just slept in it during the drive home.









Ecko was a different story. I got him a bag too prior to picking him up. I put a comfortable blanket in it too. When I put him in it though he was crying and scratching the bag to try to get out. So I just took him out and put him on my lap for the drive home. I trained him that the bag is not a scary place though in his first few weeks with me. I just put the bag down near their bed/crate and everytime he would sniff the bag I would give him a treat. I would also put a treat in the bag so that he would need to get in it to be able to get it. Once he did get it I would give him another treat. After a couple of days he would go in the bag looking for a treat. If I see him do it, I would give him a treat for getting in. Then if he stayed in the bag for like 2-3 minutes I would give him another treat. After a week or so he learned to love the bag. And now both Mimi and Ecko love heir bags. Everytime they see it they always want to get in it because they know we are going on a trip when the bags are out ^^.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Awww, Mimi is adorable as usual! I'd love to hold her, even for a second, or 30.


I am sure she would love to be held by you ^^.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that is too cute! i LOVE IT! i want one


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> that is too cute! i LOVE IT! i want one


Before you buy one. It says it can hold dogs up to 10lbs, but the interior itself for the dog is pretty small. I would guess a chi of 6~8" in lengh and 2-4 lbs would be the only ones who would fit comfortably in it. Ecko doesn't fit in the bag sadly =(.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Before you buy one. It says it can hold dogs up to 10lbs, but the interior itself for the dog is pretty small. I would guess a chi of 6~8" in lengh and 2-4 lbs would be the only ones who would fit comfortably in it. Ecko doesn't fit in the bag sadly =(.


booo!!! lets take a stand! rotest: and make them makke Bigger ones. they are being "size-ist!" LOL!!! -_-;;


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> booo!!! lets take a stand! rotest: and make them makke Bigger ones. they are being "size-ist!" LOL!!! -_-;;


haha "size-ist" lol. I am going to start a petition right now! =p


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> haha "size-ist" lol. I am going to start a petition right now! =p


yes!!! grrrr :nmad2: lmao. but seriously. i hope i can find something like this but BIGGER! yeeaaa  or maybe we can use a human one and put some comforter inside lol i dunno


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Jay she looks so cute and snuggled in the carrier


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Mimi, snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Thanks!! I'll think about it =p. I have to get my haircut first!


Hurry with that haircut.  But I'm sure your hair looks fine. I assume that's your back in the photo, love the sweater!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That's one of the nicest bags I've seen yet. It looks comfortable for them and easy to carry for you.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Hurry with that haircut.  But I'm sure your hair looks fine. I assume that's your back in the photo, love the sweater!


Yes its my back and thank you ^^. I love the sweater too, its nice and warm. I hate being cold lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> That's one of the nicest bags I've seen yet. It looks comfortable for them and easy to carry for you.


Yes its super comfortable. I wish you could feel it, but the foam on the bag is super super super soft. Yeah I think I need to look for more backpack style carriers. I think I need to e-mail Juicy to start making a backpack style carrier ^^.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im liking that carrier alot!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> im liking that carrier alot!


Yeah I am surprisingly super inlove with this carrier eventhough its not juicy lol =p.


----------

